# Snow chains - 2 or 4



## SilverFox13 (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi

We have a Hymer T664SL (4 tonne) on a front wheel drive Ducato chassis. We are pretty new to motorhoming (though not to ski-ing). Our aim is to take to the mountains this winter (Pyrenees or Alps). 

The question:

Are chains required for the front only or is it prudent to fit them to the rear as well. I have visions of braking while going downhill and feeling the rear wanting to overtake!

Thanks.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Chains*

Two on the front driving wheels

However, some countries suggest more. For example three are required in Norway.

Click Here For Donna Diesels Advice

My advice is to fit some good winter tyres.

Trev.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Never used chains,but they should be fitted to the driven (front) wheels ony. Make sure that you remove them as soon as you get to a hard road surface otherwise you will seriously affect your grip.
Gerry


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Our advice (and from experience too) - yes, carry a set of snow chains, they are compulsory to have in bad conditions but, as in reality they are quite awkward to fit particularly in blizzard conditions, if the weather is really awful, stay put! Having said that, the roads are usually cleared really quickly and efficiently and over the years, we haven't had to use chains very often.

Sue


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

check out the link for the recommended setup for FWD & RWD vehicles

http://www.skidrive.co.uk/snow-chains/snow_chains_faq.php

PS : their Konig T2 chains are ideal for campers


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Snow chains*

Hi

My view is the driving wheels only.

Please have a good practice at home before you set off - on the drive, on a dry day in daylight. Do it at least half a dozen times.

Russell


----------



## Tringy (May 1, 2005)

We are also going abroad this winter to Austria and have been checking the tyre situation out. If over 3.5 tons You will need at least 2 winter tyres and you will also need 2 snow chains. If under 3.5 tons you only need 2 snow chains.
Enjoy your holiday


----------



## Tringy (May 1, 2005)

We are also going abroad this winter to Austria and have been checking the tyre situation out. If over 3.5 tons You will need at least 2 winter tyres and you will also need 2 snow chains. If under 3.5 tons you only need 2 snow chains.
Enjoy your holiday


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Wheely*

Hello,

Just as my original reply mentioned, in severe conditions, three or more chains are better. However, for the Alps one on each driving wheel will be fine.

You realy should fit winter tyres or at the very least some good M+S (mud and snow) all-season tyres. If you fit winter tyres, you may find that you may never need snow chains.

Another important tip. Make sure you have some practice as mentioned, but also make sure you have some gloves handy, should you need to fit them in snow. With wind chill your hands will soon be frozen and you will not be able to get the chains on.

Hope this helps?

Trev.


----------



## SilverFox13 (Nov 20, 2007)

*Many Thanks*

Hi

Really useful information - thank you all.

Seems Austria is, once again, a little unwelcoming to anything >3.5 tonnes .. however it is most likely to be Spain or France this winter so this won't matter. Our van looks like a 3.5 tonner - I wonder if they inspect the weight plate? just a thought.

Mal


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

While on the subject of snow chains :-

I have bought a pair of Autosocks for my camper but have not used them yet so I cannot comment on their effectiveness ( I also have a pair of chains)

http://www.autosock.co.uk/

Has anyone any experience of these Autosocks?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Socks*

Hello Trek,

I have seen a few Norwegians use these on cars, seem quite effective on ice and compacted snow. They sell them in a lot of Service Stations in Norway. As for use in deep snow or on heavier vehicles, cannot comment.

Trev.


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Tringy said:


> We are also going abroad this winter to Austria and have been checking the tyre situation out. If over 3.5 tons You will need at least 2 winter tyres and you will also need 2 snow chains. If under 3.5 tons you only need 2 snow chains.
> Enjoy your holiday


Hi Tringy

You will need 4 proper snow tyres if you are over 3.5 tonnes

Under 3.5 and you would be wise to have 4 proper snow tyres.

A pair of snow chains are essential

You will also need a go box if you are over 3.5

I live in Austria for much of the year

Hope this helps


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Go Box = motorway 

And in our case last year the police do check. But having said that it

is no more expensive than French tolls , just a bit more hassle to get.


----------

